# Tim Gillingham's Elbow Strap



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

I think it is within the rules.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

And don't think too hard. He draws the bow and holds the bow with just him, no outside gadget that holds the draw weight of the bow at full draw. Gadgets that hold the draw weight of the bow at full draw have been deemed illegal of competition....

Accepted long ago was a chew strap for impaired shooters. And then what's his name using his feet and chew strap.

The Rip Shot, take a look at it and I believe it has been ruled legal.....


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

matt stutzman... nuff said


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

He shooting Pro class. If it was against the rules dont you think someone would have said something. I dont see a promblem with it. 
DB


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I understand making an exception if you don't have a hand to hold it, that makes sense.

So, you guys are OK with tying the bow off to any part of your body and have hands free shooting?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Can I make a brace that attaches around my waist, extends out to the bow grip, and put my hand on that?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Where does it end?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> Can I make a brace that attaches around my waist, extends out to the bow grip, and put my hand on that?


His release arm isn't doing anything for "holding the bow or holding it steady".....now if he had one of those steady eddy things, or some type of bipod/tripod setup coming off his stabilizer, that would be against the rules..


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

another stupid thread... how can it be such a huge advantage if anyone can use it if they choose to? its not like he got a waiver keeping others from using the same thing. does he get bonus points for using a wildcat while most others use a "more advanced" hinge, thumb, or bt? oh wait, everyone should use fingers since that is the true essence of archery.

I would imagine other pros have tried it and concluded, "Have at it Tim, I have no idea WTH you are thinking."


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

If it was a great advantage everyone would be using one. Don't see how anyone would have a problem with it.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Bucks said:


> another stupid thread... how can it be such a huge advantage if anyone can use it if they choose to? does he get bonus points for using a wildcat while most others use a "more advanced" hinge, thumb, or bt? oh wait, everyone should use fingers since that is the true essence of archery.
> 
> I would imagine other pros have tried it and concluded, "Have at it Tim, I have no idea WTH you are thinking."


Very thought provoking. lain:


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> Very thought provoking. lain:


considering the source of the thread, that is a huge compliment


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

okarcher said:


> If it was a great advantage everyone would be using one. Don't see how anyone would have a problem with it.


Since he just won using it, I bet you will see more of them in the near future. :wink:

BTW, I'm not condeming him for doing it. I applaud him for testing and testing like he always does and trying things other people don't. I'm just wondering where you draw the line on gadgets and gizmos, that take away from the fundamental element of shooting a bow.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

there's a fella who shoots senior master who uses a similar device. i think he won the shoot down at tuscaloosa. he's used it ever since i've been shooting with him.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

reylamb said:


> His release arm isn't doing anything for "holding the bow or holding it steady".....now if he had one of those steady eddy things, or some type of bipod/tripod setup coming off his stabilizer, that would be against the rules..


I don't know if I agree with that. 

Thats why I would hook my Steedy Eddy to my waist, so it's not touching the ground. It's supported by my body. Think I would get a complaint filed against me?


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

I shot on the stake beside him in the team shoot. Didn't bother me. I wondered what it was though. I might need one...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

alligood729 said:


> I shot on the stake beside him in the team shoot. Didn't bother me. I wondered what it was though. I might need one...


Exaclty! Right?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

carlosii said:


> there's a fella who shoots senior master who uses a similar device. i think he won the shoot down at tuscaloosa. he's used it ever since i've been shooting with him.


I've heard about him. I bet that is were Tim got the idea.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

I think we all should get one and go pro...


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

sagecreek said:


> Can I make a brace that attaches around my waist, extends out to the bow grip, and put my hand on that?


I believe that is already addressed in the rules and is illegal. Look at the provision for back bars and you will see what I'm talking about.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

He has been using it for 2 or 3 years now, so I figured if it was going to go viral it would have already, kinda like the glove he wears on his shooting hand. As long as its not holding your bow up for you or holding it back for you then there is no assitted advantage. Some gadgetts work for some people and not for others.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Anybody know what name brand it is, or who makes it? If it will help me with the jumpies, I'll buy one. I'm almost at the point of buying one of AJ's cds......


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

okarcher said:


> He has been using it for 2 or 3 years now, so I figured if it was going to go viral it would have already, kinda like the glove he wears on his shooting hand. As long as its not holding your bow up for you or holding it back for you then there is no assitted advantage. Some gadgetts work for some people and not for others.


It transfers the holding force to the elbow from the hand. 

I don't want to hold my bow up, just my shooting hand. ha/ha

I see your point. I guess it's not an issue.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Nobody knows who makes it??


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

alligood729 said:


> Nobody knows who makes it??


Search Ripshot or google


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think it looks pretty "Neet". lain:


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> I don't know if I agree with that.
> 
> Thats why I would hook my Steedy Eddy to my waist, so it's not touching the ground. It's supported by my body. Think I would get a complaint filed against me?


Yes, because that is clearly spelled out as being aainst the rules.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

think its homemade, but hamskea should market them imo.. would make a great training aid for teaching what muscles to use at full draw as well


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Tim has custom made the elbow strap. The RipShot is similar.


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

just because its different dont make it wrong!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Arch said:


> just because its different dont make it wrong!


Didn't say it was. Just wanted to know what everyone's thoughts was on it.


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

So when I'm shooting a wrist strap release I'm not holding the bow at full draw with my back muscles and rear deltoids? The wrist strap only stops against the back of my hand because it's too wide to allow the strap to move up any further. I only have the slightest amount of muscle involvement below the elbow to curl all of my fingers so that my index finger can make contact with the trigger. I'm pretty sure it's virtually the same muscle involvement that Tim has using his system. I'm just not seeing a discernable difference between one widely used method and the one in question (definitely not seeing any kind of unfair advantage or how it's some kind of a gizmo compared to any other "mechanical" release aid). The bow is being held back in both cases by the same muscle groups. In the case of a hand held release it's still the same but requires a little more activity from the forearm muscles to keep the release in my hand and from being launched along with the arrow!


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

I'd like to know too, had bicep surgery and think it would help me


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Sean243 said:


> So when I'm shooting a wrist strap release I'm not holding the bow at full draw with my back muscles and rear deltoids? The wrist strap only stops against the back of my hand because it's too wide to allow the strap to move up any further. I only have the slightest amount of muscle involvement below the elbow to curl all of my fingers so that my index finger can make contact with the trigger. I'm pretty sure it's virtually the same muscle involvement that Tim has using his system. I'm just not seeing a discernable difference between one widely used method and the one in question (definitely not seeing any kind of unfair advantage or how it's some kind of a gizmo compared to any other "mechanical" release aid). The bow is being held back in both cases by the same muscle groups. In the case of a hand held release it's still the same but requires a little more activity from the forearm muscles to keep the release in my hand and from being launched along with the arrow!


You're right about the wrist strap, but with the elbow strap, it would "unload" the pressure in your wrist.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I could see why it works. With my thumb release if I keep pressure on different fingers it will impact different.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

sagecreek said:


> You're right about the wrist strap, but with the elbow strap, it would "unload" the pressure in your wrist.


You're barking and no one is listening


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

SonnyThomas said:


> You're barking and no one is listening


I'm not feeling like E. F. Hutton, that is for sure. :wink:


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

sagecreek said:


> Anyone see a problem with that? I don't think there is a rule against it, but should there be. Seems to me you would have to draw the bow with your hand and hold the bow at full draw with your hand. He is acutally holding the draw weight with his elbow, allowing him to completely relax his drawing/trigger hand. I think it's a great idea, could give him an advantage, but wonder if it violates the sportsmanship conduct rule.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this. Think about it a little before you answer. I'd like to hear from everybody, seasoned 3D shooters and the backyard heros.


When you use a traditional wrist strap release you do not draw with your hand, hense the name wrist strap, your wrist holds the weight. No there should not be a rule about this he has been using that elbow strap for years, and not that he has won two ASAs this year people wanna say he has an advantage because his elbow strap. Maybe he likes shooting his new PSE then he did shooting the Hoyts he shot the last few years?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Bigjim67 said:


> I'd like to know too, had bicep surgery and think it would help me


a company called Ripshot used to make them idk if they are still making them or if they sold he idea/patent to other companies. I think Tim helped design it or something.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

*Good article on the Ripshot*

http://archeryreport.com/2010/01/ripshot-release-strap-system-review/


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

mhill said:


> a company called Ripshot used to make them idk if they are still making them or if they sold he idea/patent to other companies. I think Tim helped design it or something.


I just searched it and now High Country Archery is marketing the ripshot but nothing is on there website yet.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

sagecreek said:


> I'm just wondering where you draw the line on gadgets and gizmos, that take away from the fundamental element of shooting a bow.


You dont need a release at all to shoot a bow I used to shoot with fingers all the time and the long ata bows used in target archery can be finger shot. Should they ban releases all together?


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

alligood729 said:


> I think we all should get one and go pro...


:beer:


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

I can definitely see how it could help movement at your anchor point... especially when you tense your hands, fingers, forearm muscles when triggering your shot...take away approx. a foot and a half of potential moving parts seems like it would work pretty well....just as it has been doing for him it seems


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Good thread, Im thinking it helping the sales of this strap. This is a big advantage and if you get one you will shoot like a pro.

I say if you think its advantage go for it. Perfectly legal.
DB


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Its a modified knee brace.


----------

